# Milltek downpipe



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Here we are!
Tomorrow I'm gonna install by myself this impressing child!! Then a stage 2 and we're done..I don't think to go for the air intake and intercooler way..
It's beautiful to hold it on my hands!
Here some pictures, it's a man-hand product I think, its well made..hoping it'll last enough
P/N SSXAU586 sport cat 200cell HJS 76mm


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Wow


Nice manu, will it change the sound?
Are you adding the downpipe before the map? Would be nice to know if this miltek downpipe puts the engine management light on. Like the scorpion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes it'll change it a bit, I had it on my previous TT and TTrs.
For cars Euro 4 there wasn't problem..someone had the light on the Euro 5 but randomly, on the Euro 6 instead milltek says there is no problem with the 200HJS.
I'll see soon because I can't get stage 2 in the next few days.
Anyway, if the light comes up, you can normally drive the car but with less power..automatically the fuel mixture will be modified


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did it...a bit complicated than my previous downpipes but ok...
I has to loosen the cradle of the engine and the right bracket of the steer so it requires sometime another person...but you can do it by yourself!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> I did it...a bit complicated than my previous downpipes but ok...
> I has to loosen the cradle of the engine and the right bracket of the steer so it requires sometime another person...but you can do it by yourself!
> View attachment 3
> 
> ...


Look great Manu, good work please lets us know how it sounds


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It sounds simply..awesome!
S-tronic shiftings enhanced and a bit deep!
Now sounds like a serious cas..it doesn't need the complete exhaust at all
I tried only the 2nd gear until 5000 rpm and I got very scared! It's another car and I'm currently running a stage 1 yet


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

A quick video is required


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

+1 For the video please.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> It sounds simply..awesome!
> S-tronic shiftings enhanced and a bit deep!
> Now sounds like a serious cas..it doesn't need the complete exhaust at all
> I tried only the 2nd gear until 5000 rpm and I got very scared! It's another car and I'm currently running a stage 1 yet


video please  did the engine light come on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have to find a GoPro for a decent audio..I don't think the audio with iPhone outside the car can be acceptable..
I think you'll be faster to buy and install it than I making the video!! Ahaha


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol:

You will just have to improvise and replicate the noise with your mouth to give us an idea


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> :lol:
> 
> You will just have to improvise and replicate the noise with your mouth to give us an idea


Brrrrm, fart, bang, bruuuuuummmm, farrrrt, baaaannngggg, bruuummmmm


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's all I have right now, cold start in the night video and with the downpipe the other one.
As I said, the audio it's not so perfect is possible to notice the exhaust more open and a bit noisy!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Manu remind me if you have the base 2.0T or the TTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the S..! Normal or RS!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> It's all I have right now, cold start in the night video and with the downpipe the other one.
> As I said, the audio it's not so perfect is possible to notice the exhaust more open and a bit noisy!


Cool sound, Manu. I did a similar video with Scorpion downpipe for comparison.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

We should meet the same conditions if we want to be precise.. an open area, same phone, distance etc..
Yours it's more metallic..like the old M3 but they are quite the same!
Maybe the cat makes the difference..what size of catback do you have?
I have 76 from the turbo to the exhaust and 200cell


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I guess they are very similar. Scorpion is also 76mm, but they don`t provide spec of the sports cat. I just know that it`s road legal.

Here is the visual comparison, Milltek in the top left.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I'm not a fan of the S..! Normal or RS!


Why don't you like the S? just interested in your reasons.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I see..maybe that bit acute sound of yours, it's because the cat is far distant from the turbo than mine..
Road use so, legal you mean?
I didn't choose the legal version because apparently the o lo different thing was the price and we are not allowed to change anything in the car here! Then, downpipe seems the original opening the bonnet..the only problem is the missing part after the cat!!! But I think police can't know any cars!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never liked,me or my family cars between the top version of the same model obviously.
So I had a TT then the RS..now the TT and added some cv..the difference is quite much but I also can avoid taxes..
Plus, I don't understand why have a copy of a TTs with a different exahust or grill etc..but the sustance is the same


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I didn't choose the legal version because apparently the o lo different thing was the price and we are not allowed to change anything in the car here! Then, downpipe seems the original opening the bonnet..the only problem is the missing part after the cat!!! But I think police can't know any cars!


I think all Millteks are road legal (apart from de-cats), so your will be too. They have 2 models, one that connects to the standard catback and one that connects to Milltek catback ("race version") - both 200 cell.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no! the legal model is the SSXAU585 and costs a 40% more.
reading the description, the cat is not an HJS that is the top but a normal cat, maybe metallic or ceramic I don't know..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Never liked,me or my family cars between the top version of the same model obviously.
> So I had a TT then the RS..now the TT and added some cv..the difference is quite much but I also can avoid taxes..
> Plus, I don't understand why have a copy of a TTs with a different exahust or grill etc..but the sustance is the same


Doesn't the TTS engine have uprated internals?

Also is it a single piston caliper on the TT(s)? I know the older S3's used to get 2 pots at the front but I can't find anything on the Mk3 TT


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the difference between the normal and the S is a lot more than just a grill and exhaust but maybe we should carry this over to a new thread as not to hijack manus downpipe thread,I was just curious.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't worry, you can talk on watcher you want on my thread, I'm not so punctilious!
anyway, if we want to talk about the car, we know it's the same so, the engine...
fuel pump: original pump can be used until 380 cv or so
turbo, it's the same
downpipe and exhaust, having more power as stock, they are projected to offer a better result but if we change them....
using the mk2 to complete the comparison, the only difference between TT and TTs were the fuel injectors and a bigger airbox otherwise trust me, there are the same components!
it's the same with any brand!
I could have bought the TTs, mine costs 700€ less, but then more taxes on the car and I don't like the external aspect so normal TT with a bit of pepper was the smart solution (don't considering on March 2015 there wasn't the TTs anymore!)
TT has one piston caliber yes, TTs 2


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand carbon fibre is better than plastic for the heat or other things like that in these mods but, for who has a TT and doesn't want to buy a Revo air kit or other brands (or like avoid problems with the police..), can simply modify the original like the Revo one and proceed with a stage 2 that requires a bigger airbox.
to be clear, less quantity of air is normal than a new one but more than the stock! can't gain tha max of hp available but almost!

















air box opened, left side is open but the right is formed but closed, open in the TTs or Revo
















right side opened by me


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's all I have right now, cold start in the night video and with the downpipe the other one.
> ...


Do you have the exhaust valve working or not?! Because I'm thinking to reconnect it..!!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Do you have the exhaust valve working or not?! Because I'm thinking to reconnect it..!!


Yes, the exhaust valve is connected. With the valve closed, there is no extra noise in D, especially under 2000-2500 rpm & with warm engine, otherwise it could be a bit too much.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I'm not a fan of the S..! Normal or RS!


hi manu quick question i think you are the best to ask. Will this fit standard tt quattro? Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes, but I assume you already have the milltek downpipe... because they make different parts depending if you have OEM or Milltek exhaust/downpipe


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> yes, but I assume you already have the milltek downpipe... because they make different parts depending if you have OEM or Milltek exhaust/downpipe


no not yet but im after changing my rear valence to a TTS one and looking for a quad exhaust catback system. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks for the help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you choose milltek, you have to think if in the future you will change the downpipe or not because, if now you buy only the exhaust for the oem downpipe, when you'll change it, you'll have to buy also the adapter and I don't know if there is one in you case..I need to take a look.
Also, do you need an exhaust with the homologation or not?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> If you choose milltek, you have to think if in the future you will change the downpipe or not because, if now you buy only the exhaust for the oem downpipe, when you'll change it, you'll have to buy also the adapter and I don't know if there is one in you case..I need to take a look.
> Also, do you need an exhaust with the homologation or not?


 homologation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you choose milltek, you have to think if in the future you will change the downpipe or not because, if now you buy only the exhaust for the oem downpipe, when you'll change it, you'll have to buy also the adapter and I don't know if there is one in you case..I need to take a look.
> ...


dont mind as long as it sounds good. Should sound as well as it goes haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

fucking keyboards! the road approval!
homologation is too gay! nothing against them..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> fucking keyboards! the road approval!
> homologation is too gay! nothing against them..


i would probably get the non resonated one that fits oem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> fucking keyboards! the road approval!
> homologation is too gay! nothing against them..


btw did your downpipe trigger the engine light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can say, basing on my downpipe with the central/silencer removed, I also suggest to buy the not resonated too because the sound is acceptable, more than stock but not too mad..if you go slow!
Milltek downpipe has no light problem..the exhaust doesn't affect it too


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

I installed the decat milltek on mine before going stage 2 and the noise is great! Interested to know the difference between the sports cat and decat.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

in theory, the biggest difference is that the car has a slower response at low revs because is too empty the exhaust line but the stage 2 can improve a bit the situation.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a question for guys with downpipes, especially to gavinwilson26 since he has a decat - do you have any exhaust gas smell in the cabin after installing the downpipe?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can smell it a bit more outside when you start the car then not anymore..
Obviously the car is not hermetic so I think with a decat, engine on and parked, you could smell it a bit..
Not a problem for the 200cell


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

How big a change does a catback make to sound? Both resonated and non resonated?
Never replaced exhaust parts before, looking into doing it.
I want a deeper sound, but not a lot louder. Need to get along with the neighbours!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the exhaust line is so composed.
OEM
[cat---central silencer-]-[-resonator---muffler]

if you change the downpipe you'll have
[200cat---straight tube-]-[-resonator---muffler] the noise is bit more, not loud at high revs, slighty different at low revs anyway acceptable (if you install a decat, you'll have more sound)

the resonator is part of the muffler so if you buy a non resonated on, you'll start to be bad-noticed in the morning cold start...!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> the exhaust line is so composed.
> OEM
> [cat---central silencer-]-[-resonator---muffler]
> 
> ...


A decat in Belgium gets me into lots of issues with the state, I'd have to change it back and forth every time it gets inspected. Rather not do that, not worth the hassle!

So installing something like SSXAU577 would not change the sound a lot, as the silencer remains? Or am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the SSXAU577 is simply your exhaust a bit noisy...ok for the inspection.
anyway, since the resonator is detachable, you can buy it then make a straight tube to try the non resonated version! or install the resonator only for the inspection..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Milltek produces only 4 pipes that's why I won't buy it..you have to change only the rear plastic and no problems with the car or warranty etc..


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Milltek produces only 4 pipes that's why I won't buy it..you have to change only the rear plastic and no problems with the car or warranty etc..


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Milltek produces only 4 pipes that's why I won't buy it..you have to change only the rear plastic and no problems with the car or warranty etc..


is the tts rear diffuser a straight swap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Just some screws and clips from below the car..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Just some screws and clips from below the car..


cool so just buy the diffuser and straight swap. Why would you not do that? Miltek exhausts look good especially the black tips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Because I hate the TTs style..I'm a double pipes fan! I won't change the exhaust, but if I'll do it, it would be SS or Remus..possibly black and without any band on the pipes.
If I had a TTs, my rear would have been like the TT!


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> I have a question for guys with downpipes, especially to gavinwilson26 since he has a decat - do you have any exhaust gas smell in the cabin after installing the downpipe?


No smell in the cabin from mine. Although a strong smell if you're standing outside!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Because I hate the TTs style..I'm a double pipes fan! I won't change the exhaust, but if I'll do it, it would be SS or Remus..possibly black and without any band on the pipes.
> If I had a TTs, my rear would have been like the TT!


hi manu have you seen armytrix have done a full exhaust system for the TT/TTS what do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Just now..very racing! With the valve system then..but it's a 4 pipes!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Just now..very racing! With the valve system then..but it's a 4 pipes!


yea i like it. It might be expensive. If its just a case of swapping the rear skirt for a tts one i might get this setup. I take it all the hangers and bits are the same in the TT as they are in the TTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would go for a double pipe like the TT but bigger like remus..no other parts to change..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I would go for a double pipe like the TT but bigger like remus..no other parts to change..


armytrix is coming out mid February. They are letting me know when it is released watch this space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

And what will be their price as I have a feeling it will be much expensier than any other exhaust out there..
So our options as of now are:
Milltek-Supersprint-Remus-Armytrix,correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> And what will be their price as I have a feeling it will be much expensier than any other exhaust out there..
> So our options as of now are:
> Milltek-Supersprint-Remus-Armytrix,correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i think scorpion do one too. Also bullx but imo armytrix sounds best, to my tast anyway. He didnt know an exact price but he said the old tts exhaust from armytrix was £2060 plus shipping so i reckon £2500ish for catback. Bullx is more expensive i think. Then supersprint. Remus is cheapest i think. All sound good but with different tones. Also another-note is i think supersprint has just two pipes coming out of the backbox with "tts" style tips whereas armytrix has the four pipes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

superspint








scorpion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Installed ssxau586 Milltek downpipe me too, sound is drastically changed, farts between gear change have increased sensibly, as for the pop&bang, really noticeable when engine is revving down
next, switch from Untronic stage 1+ to 2


----------

